# I Want to See Your Puppy Pictures!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My puppies who aren't puppies any more
Miss Pia Maria at almost 20 weeks







Princess Beatrice at almost 18 weeks








This is the day I brought them home


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Mira 5 weeks (at the breeders), the rest are 9 weeks old the day I brought her home 
She's grown huge since then!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It makes me smile to look at baby pics too!

Here is Javelin at his breeder's home on the day we picked him.









Here he is on one of his first outings to my obedience club with his big sister.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Ooh baby pictures are the best!

Here's Rory and some of his littermates with their 'auntie' at 5 weeks when I first met him









Here he is the day I brought him home (8 weeks)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Penny at 4 weeks



















6 weeks



















Gotcha Day



















Rick


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is Flynn! He is 12 weeks old today 

1 day old:









2 weeks:









4 weeks:









9 weeks old, when we brought him home:









11 weeks:









12 weeks:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Zea said:


> Any guesses as to what color she'll be? Her mom is white, her dad is dark brown, and her brothers are both phantom so... anything goes I guess?



I'm pretty sure she is brown.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

LOVE all the Babies!!!!!
Here is Stella back when I first got her home. So sad to think she was so scared and alone! I try not to think about it! I love her so much. 
The first couple is out in the yard seeing snow for the first time.
then meeting her big sister Fire (who was at work for the day so she would not have been alone when I went to the airport to pick Stella up) 
and the last is the next morning when I put a jacket on her for the first time so she could go to work with us and she fell over thinking she could not walk! I was sooo funny convincing her she could move wearing the coat!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Adorable! I bet you're so excited. Such cute puppies, _all._ 

Here are mine:
*
Matisse at 8 weeks when I first got him and Maurice*



Tennis ball oriented and immediate, same day I brought him home, he was retrieving for my daughter who got the ball rolling. (no pun intended) 



Mischief is his middle name.






*Maurice, also the day I brought them home*






Not sure how old he is here, but still a pretty young puppy...must be in fall or winter following the summer I got him... loves luxuriating right in front of the heater...always did, still does...always in a perfect stack too. lol.



Hope this helped you get even more excited and also braced up before the big day. lol. Lots of fun, adorable, the loves of my life, but lots of shenanigans in the package too, especially with two. haha, not to mention my 3rd, Jose` when he was a puppy...now almost 14.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here ya' go...


----------



## Akamoe (Jan 6, 2016)

Molly is 11 weeks!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is Noelle from 7 weeks to today at 12 weeks.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am loving this thread with all the cute puppy pictures. Wish I could share some of Iris....unfortunately they are all in print....with film negatives. I have had her so long (yippee) that I did not have a digital camera at the time and ther were no smart phones with cameras. I really should have some baby pictures scanned, shouldn't I?

Thanks for sharing all your babies!

VQ


----------



## Akamoe (Jan 6, 2016)

My Molly again! First picture she is 10 weeks and, I believe, 8 weeks in the second picture!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson, eight weeks


----------



## Akamoe (Jan 6, 2016)

Charmed said:


> Wilson, eight weeks


He is a handsome big boy! U have full body shot at that age, charmed!


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Here are Zorba and Woodstock when they were babies, and now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha at her only show. 6 months?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Miss Molly when I brought her home at 16 weeks old........And now at almost 4 Years!


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

My snuggle bug last night. He's like a living teddy bear.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie the day after we brought him home - yikes almost three years ago!

Got to attend the softball opening day parade! He learned quick his life was now heavily entangled with teenage girls!


His favorite tug toy!

Wow I can't believe how the time has gone!

Great idea for a thread - thank you!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger at 6 weeks and 4 months - she is 10 now.


----------



## poshpup (Feb 15, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> I am loving this thread with all the cute puppy pictures. Wish I could share some of Iris....unfortunately they are all in print....with film negatives. I have had her so long (yippee) that I did not have a digital camera at the time and ther were no smart phones with cameras. I really should have some baby pictures scanned, shouldn't I?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your babies!
> 
> VQ


Viking Queen I love our girls have the same name 
Here are some pics of Iris at 8-9 weeks her first week home
PS. the baby and the cat are her two favorite members of our household


----------



## poshpup (Feb 15, 2016)

Iris 8-9 weeks old she will be 10 weeks Monday


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Lila shortly after I found her around 9 weeks 









Zephyr a year before at 8 weeks in that same flower garden!








At 11 weeks









Riddle at 11 weeks 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Akamoe, sorry for the delay in response to your request for a full body shot of Wilson at eight weeks. As demonstrated in the first photo, it was very difficult to take pictures of Wilson holding still because we were travelling cross country with two puppies and two dogs. The pups were like fish on the end of a fishing line, and they were full of vim and vinegar. The second photo is about as good as I could manage at eight weeks. It was an exciting time. I had just had arthroscopy done on a knee the week before; it's a miracle we survived!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Flower and her sister Cappi at 8 weeks


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Puppies!*

We had a litter and have some puppy photos to share. 

Song with her puppies on their first care ride.










Sleepy baby. Siblings make great pillows.










Our fresh keeper girl, Mira, slapping at mom.










Raspberry girl










Some of the pups having a good time with a cat toy. It was just the right size for them.










The pick boy from this litter.










Our yellow girl hanging out in the evergreens.










Yellow girl's brother comes by to see what she's up to.










Well, he started out laying on top of the pillow. As he fell asleep, he slid off and that is where he stayed because he's just that laid back. LOL! Look at those pretty, shaved toes.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great thread!!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> We had a litter and have some puppy photos to share.
> 
> Song with her puppies on their first care ride.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, how did I not know you had babies?!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

grab said:


> Ahhh, how did I not know you had babies?!



Ah, Grab, I have been away for quite a while. Had to take a job and have been so very busy. There has been no time for fun things like the Poodle Form. 

Hopefully, I will be stopping by more now with pics and stories of our gang.


----------

